# RIP Weiser



## Pipper (Apr 3, 2011)

Since I'm new to the forum, I figured I'd post my bunny Weiser's obituary, as he died at the end of February. 









My beautiful, loving, and down-right amazing Rex rabbit, Weiser, passed away during the last week of February. Weiser was my first rabbit. In April of 2009, my roommate and I went to the LA-SPCA in search of a friend. We found Weiser, the only rabbit there. All I saw on his sheet was "Rex," so not knowing a THING about rabbits, I exclaimed, "How awesome, his name is REX!" Shortly after, the volunteer informed me that that was his breed, not his name...his name was Weiser. "Weiser? What a strange name..." But it just fit him perfectly. From then on, Weiser and I were best friends. 

We moved out of our apartment, and I moved back in with my mom to finish my last two years of college. Weiser came with me. Weiser was a house bun and not caged, but I realized soon after that there were many places in my mom's house for this curious little bun to get lost in, so I invested in a large cage for him to sleep in / stay in while we weren't home, much to his unhappiness. 

This February, I was at my mom's with my boyfriend, and I noticed Weiser was acting strange. Whenever I would take him out of his cage, he would binky like crazy and go wild, but this time he just sat and wouldn't come to me. His left side of his body was slightly cocked downwards, so being a Biology major and knowing just enough about brain chemistry, I knew it was neurological. I was frantic and rushed him to his vet. Upon getting there, I explained everything to his vet, so they took him in for a check up but couldn't find a thing wrong with him. I just KNEW something was wrong, but there was nothing visible for them to see and nothing they could do. 

I took Weiser home. Mardi Gras had started so the next day I went to Barkus (the dog parade) and put my mom on bunny duty. When I got home, she was holding Weiser in her arms and said, "He just passed away." She explained what happened, and apparently he had a seizure, which lead me to believe that he had a brain tumor, considering the neurological symptoms that were present. I was hysterical, and even now I find myself tearing up just writing about this. I felt so guilty for not being there but was so happy that his vet hadn't kept him over night, because he was able to pass away in his home with someone he loved holding him. 

I held him and talked to him until he was cold and wrapped him up in a blanket. The next day while I was at school, my mom took him to the vet for cremation. Weiser was such a beautiful rabbit that I couldn't bear him being under ground. Now, he sits on top of our mantle with a picture of him. Soon, I'll have a plaque on his urn. 

Two weeks later, I got Pipper, a very sweet Himalayan baby rabbit. She really helped me cope with Weiser's loss. She's currently running circles around my chair right now! I'm so glad that Weiser came into my life, as now I know the joy of having a rabbit and what happiness they can bring to you! 

I know this was long, but I felt I needed write it all out for Weiser. Rest in peace, buddy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 3, 2011)

That was a lovely tribute. It is obvious Weiser was a much loved bunny, and I'm glad that he was with someone who loved him when he passed.

I hope Pipper brings you as much happiness as he did.

Jan


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 4, 2011)

So sorry about Weiser, but at least he left his mark on you forever in the way that he initiated your love for rabbits and you made his life however brief much better by finding him


----------



## Yield (Apr 4, 2011)

[align=center]This brought tears to my eyes... Binky free Weiser.

Thank you very much for telling us your story, it's touching, and I'm glad Weiser was in your life while he was.

I wouldn't be able to bear putting my buns underground either... =(

I'm glad Pipper is helping you cope <3


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 4, 2011)

That was a great tribute to a cute little man. We're so sorry for your loss. We're never given enough time with our fur babies. Rest in peace little man and binky free, you are loved and missed. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Pipper (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 5, 2011)

I teared up reading this as well - I just got done looking through pictures of my first bunny and it brought back all the bittersweet memories. I know exactly how you feel about Weiser. Binky free little buddy! And I hope Pipper brings much joy to your life


----------



## Pipper (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, Amanda! She sure has


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 8, 2011)

That's great. And you're welcome


----------

